# Strange Obession with the Broom..help!



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

I have a 13 week old puppy who is OBESSESSED with the broom, to the point where I thought I was hiding it in the closet and she ended up taking the door off it's hinges. I had no idea she was that strong. 

I've tried redirecting her with toys, distracting her with treats while I sweep the floor but haven't had any luck. As soon as I pick the broom up, she thinks it's play time which is odd because I've never let her play with it.

For now I place her in another room or crate her while I sweep the floor but I'm hoping this is a habit I can break.

Any suggestions?


----------



## pfitzpa1 (Apr 26, 2011)

My girl is broom obsessed as well. She still tries to attack the broom when my wife or I are sweeping, it's kind of funny. Anyway, we never "fixed" the obsession but our "cure"/workaround is a down stay.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I can't sweep, rake, or shovel with my dogs around. They go crazy whenever I pull any of those things out.


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestion, I'll work on that  I'm glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I do the brooming when the pup is not where he can see it. Seeing the moving broom and having the brain switch into that mode reinforces the obsession.

Working on a stay is an exercise in self control that a pup can not master really well without undue pressure. I work on stay in to maturity and only add really tough distractions when the mature dog has the behavior well established. The brooms disappear in my prey driven pups lives. The vacuum as well.


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

My puppy was obsessed with broom too until she learned "leave it" around 5 months old. Before that she has a hard time obeying in general since she seemed to only have 1 mode at that time - play mode. Now, if she gets mildly interested I'll just say "leave it" and she goes away.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Gunner had an obsession with the swiffer as a pup. Wanted to kill it! 
He'd bite at it while I was using it, bark at it etc.
He also would do that with the small shark vacuum. Not the big vacuum, just the small cordless one.

But the behavior just stopped. I figured he finally realized that the swiffer & vac weren't trying to kill me, or him. He couldn't be bothered with them now. I don't know what changed, but I simply ignored him while he was going nuts.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Broom obsession!

How strange....


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Die evil vacuum.....DIE!


----------

